# Confessions of a WOC MUA: a modest (but comprehensive) stash :)



## wifey806 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey all, I wanna play tooo! 

If you see an eyeshadow that says "my own", it's because I mixed and pressed it from other shadows that I didn't like. 

Also all descriptions are Left to Right, Top to Bottom.
So, here goes nuttin!

*MY COLLAGED SEPHORA TRAIN CASE:​*


























*MY $15.00 TACKLE BOX FROM WAL-MART:​ *



















*SKIN PREP:​*




TOP: Boots No. & Mattifier, Travel size of primers, MUFE High Def Primer sample, MAC Matte Texture, MAC Prep & Prime Skin, Smashbox Primer Green, Smashbox Primer Original
BOTTOM:
$0.99 store toner, Khiel's spot treatment, Murad spot treatment, Murad Skin Perfecting Lotion, Same , Tri-Aktiline wrinkle filler 

*TOOLS:*​




MAC sharpeners (2 reg, 1 large), Scissors, razor, skin tool, Sephora lash applicator, Wet 'n' Wild lash curler, MAC lash curler, Heated curler, brow shaper, Mehaz tweezers, beauty supply tweezers.






Clinique remover, MAC Cleanse Off Oil, same in travel jar, Fix+, Skin finishing spray, Bare Essentials brush cleaner, MAC brush cleaner, Vicks hand sanitizer.

*CONCEALER/FOUNDATION:​*




Sephora concealer, Royal SG255 from art store, MAC194, Target foundation, MAC 190, American Painter 2550, Royal sg 950 3/4'', 3/4'' flat wash, MAC 187.

*POWDER:​*




Mystique powder (I cut it), Target powder, ArtNet #139, Face Secrets Deluxe Powder, Clinique, 187 dupe from Kohl's, MAC 129.





MAC 188, MAC 109, Sheer Minerals, Art store fan brush, Target kabuki.

*FACE/CHEEK:​*




Revlon blush, Sephora domed flat blush, Essential Tools from Target, Face Secrets Angle blush, MAC 169, E.L.F.  bronzing brush, Sephora professional, MAC 168.

*EYE:*​




Sephora, Sephora from a brush kit, Face Secrets blender, Sonia Kashuk, MAC 239, Sephora from a brush kit, MAC 249, don't remember, Sephora, MAC 217. 





MAC 272, MAC 224, MAC 2__, ArtNet, Sonia Kashuk, ArtNet, 
MAC 219, Sephora, Sonia Kashuk,





Sonia Kushak, Washed Jane clear mascara wand, MAC 266, MAC 263, Art store, Trucco brow, Japonesque, Art supply store.

*FOUNDATIONS:​*




TOP: MUFE Mat Velvet+ in 'caramel', Loreal HIP, SFF, Select SPF NC50, MUFE HD #170, MUFE HD#173
BOTTOM: Temptu Silicion-based Airbrush Foundations - 001W, 003W, 004W, 002C, 005C, 006W, 008W, 007C, 009W, 010C, 011C, 012C.





Assorted Med-full coverage including Lorac, Graftobian, Cinema Secrets, and Napoleon Perdis. 

*CONCEALER:​*




TOP: NC15, NC20, NC30, Full Coverage Foundation C40, same
MIDDLE: NC42, NC45, Full Coverage Foundation NC50, same
BOTTOM: NW 20, NW 25, NW40, NW45.

*SPECIALTY CONCEALER:​*




Graftobian Hi-Def Glamour Creme Corrector Palette #30277, MAC Pro 'burnt coral'.

*POWDER:​*




TOP: Select Sheer/Loose NW35, MAC Pro Setting Powder 'Soft Yellow', Blot/Loose 'Dark', Dermablend Setting Powder 'Original'
MIDDLE: Select Sheer/Pressed NC45, Studio Fix NC50, MSFN 'Medium', MSKN 'Medium Dark'
BOTTOM: BE Mineral Veil original travel size, Ben Nye Transclucent Face Powder 'Sienna', Napoleon Perdis Camera Ready Powder Foundation 'Look 5'.

*SKIN ENHANCERS:​*




TOP: Graftobian Hi-Def Glamour Creme pallete # 30274
MIDDLE: Temptu Silicon-based Airbrush color- 050 Pink Pearl, 042 Peach, 043 Coral, 052 Copper Bronze, 051 Gold Shimmer, 030 Blush, 041 Plum
BOTTOM: Accentuate/Sculpt, Warm Light/Definitive.





Petticoat, Irridescent Powder.Loose 'Golden Bronze', So Ceylon
Alpha Girl, E.L.F set, Cover F/X Bronze F/X 'Golden Peach'
Smashbox Fushion Lights 'Smashing Dusk', Rimmel Brozer 025 'Sun Glow'.
*
BLUSHERS:​*















Merrily, Love THing, Love Joy
X-Rocks, Hipness, Napoleon Perdis Colour Disc 69.

*EYE BASES:​*




TOPaint Pots in Painterly, Perky, Girl Friendly, Indianwood, Blackground
BOTTOM: UDPP sample, Structural Brown, Prep & Prime eye 'Dark' (not i O.j.), MAC Pro Cromaline in Pure White, Primary Yellow, and Basic Red.

*SHADOW:​*




TOP: Femme-Fi, Bisque, My Own, Naked Lunch, Tete-A-Tint
MIDDLE: My own, Folie, Folie, Napoleon Perdis Pressed piggie, Magnetic Fields
BOTTOM: Illegal Cargo, Too Faced in George & Weezie






























*EYE LINERS:​*




Penultimate 'Rapid Black', Wet 'n' Wild #s 659C, 651, 655, 652, 648, Physicians Formula Wonder Brow ' Med. Brown', Smolder, Blacktrack.

*MASCARAS:​*




CG Lash Blast, Rimmel, Loreal, Jane, MAC Lash Medium.

*MAC LASHES:​*





*NON-MAC LASHES:*​





*LIP PENCILS:​*




MAC - Coral Craze, Cork, Burgundy, Subculture, Oak, Brick. NYX - 845, 828, 822, 844, 816. 
Sephora (color not visible).
Wet & Wild - 711, 715. 
Rimmel - 021, 050. 
NYC - 957, 954A, 955. 
Jordana 'Currant'.

*LIPSTICK:​*












Buoy-o-Buoy, Port Red, Fun 'n' Sexy, Freckletone,  Sci-Fi-Delity, Mousse slimshine, Prep & Prime lip, Lip Erase 'Pale' (not in O.J.)

*LIP PRODUCT:​*




ROW1: Clinique  - 02 Raspberry, 10 Grapefruit, 01 Apricot, 07 Lilac, Burt's Bees
ROW2: Flirt, Origins #13 'Sheer Lilac', Origins #10 'Sheer Bubble Gum', Tutti Dolce Angel Food Cake
ROW3: Assorted No-name glosses and lipsticks
ROW4: Iman Exotique, Napoleon Perdis Lip Lacquer 'Clear'
ROW5: Philosophy Raspberry Sorbet, NYC Lipstick Sealer.





*MAC LIP GLOSS:*​




TOP: Sock Hop, Style Minx, Bonus Beat, She-Gold, Squeeze It, Rags to Riches, Funtabulous.
BOTTOM: C-Thru, Florabundance, Revealing, Lust, Beaux, Oh Baby, Supreme, Prrr, Nymphette, VG VI SE, Love-Child.

*FRAGRANCE:*​




Pink Aura

*MAC PIGMENT SAMPLES:​*




TOP: Vanilla, Naked, Mauvement, Sunpower, Scatterays
BOTTOM: Pink Bronze, Off The Radar, Rose, Bronzescape, Black Ore.

*GLITTERS & SHIMMERS:​*





*MINOR F/X & MU AIDS:​*





*FACE & BODY PAINTS:​*





*BACK UPS & PALETTES:*​





*STUFF I FORGOT ABOVE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​*





*AND STUFF I'M SAVING FOR B2M!*​




_
thank you all for looking. I appreciate it!_


----------



## MissResha (Dec 24, 2008)

WOW....can u do my makeup


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 24, 2008)

^^^ awww hi you! i've seen your FOTD'S, and you could teach ME a thing or two!


----------



## nursee81 (Dec 24, 2008)

Great collection girl....


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 24, 2008)

Awesome collection!


----------



## n_c (Dec 24, 2008)

Wow you've got an awesome collection!


----------



## belle89 (Dec 24, 2008)

Great collection. I really liked going through your pictures.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 24, 2008)

Love it!! I see you love using your Port Red as much as I do...Thank goodness for b/u's on that lippie...


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 24, 2008)

Awesome! Nice collection!


----------



## orkira (Dec 24, 2008)

Wonderful collection.  I especially love your eyeshadow collection.


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone! What's funny is I _literally_ could not have done this with out you!!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Dec 25, 2008)

awesome collection


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Dec 27, 2008)

wow awsome collection, i love ur stuff


----------



## statusmode (Dec 27, 2008)

beautiful collection!! I like your way of labeling your shadows with pics inside the pallettes


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 27, 2008)

Nice collection!


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *statusmode* 

 
_beautiful collection!! I like your way of labeling your shadows with pics inside the pallettes_

 
aww thanks! i got tired of being like "ok, what does this one look like again?" lol


----------



## amber_j (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow  o.o  That's one impressive collection!


----------



## dat1okrikagirl (Dec 30, 2008)

lovely collage on your train case, you really do have a wonderful collection.


----------



## wifey806 (Jan 27, 2009)

thanks you! and thanks for looking


----------



## Charlie'sAngel (Jan 30, 2009)

Those pictures make me drool


----------



## BBJay (May 10, 2009)

The little swatch stickers in your palettes are brilliant! Great collection.


----------



## Blush (May 10, 2009)

Wow, that's quite impressive 8)

Do you use ALL of them??


----------



## wifey806 (May 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blush* 

 
_Wow, that's quite impressive 8)

Do you use ALL of them??_

 
aww thank you! funny u should ask! I built my kit with clients needs in mind, but now that i'm doing makeup less and less I HAVE been trying to use more of the e/s (but the l/g will prolly end up going bad)


----------



## Tahti (May 10, 2009)

Ooooh I love your collection!


----------



## sassyclassy (May 12, 2009)

Love it..spent a lot of time looking at everything =)


----------



## AliVix1 (May 12, 2009)

oh damn im spent


----------



## TamiChoi (May 12, 2009)

love your collection!


----------



## K_ashanti (May 14, 2009)

beautiful!!!!


----------



## jalspose (Apr 19, 2010)

woww jealouiss


----------



## marlojean83 (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow - that's an impressive collection!  Love the way you labeled your palettes with swatches - I might have to steal that idea!  Thanks!


----------



## jmgjwd (Apr 19, 2010)

What a beautiful collection!!! & I LOVE how you labeled your palettes...would you mind telling me how you did it?  Did you take a pic and then cut them out/paste?  TIA


----------



## bumblebees24 (Apr 20, 2010)

What a great collection. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Wandalemur (Apr 23, 2010)

I love it. It all looks so neat.


----------



## greengoesmoo (Apr 23, 2010)

Where did you get the empty palletes for the lippies?


----------



## lenchen (Apr 23, 2010)

well rounded collection


----------



## Brie (Aug 15, 2010)

Awsome collection!! That tackle box looks like it has the best compartments!!


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow: what a smoking collection!!!

Thanks for taking the time to share!

Ur collection gave me an idea of what a MA should have in their kit!

BTW: What shade of l/s is that in ur avatar???

Thanks again!


----------



## nychick1384 (Aug 19, 2010)

I love how you've decorated your train case, very cute
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Aug 20, 2010)

I love how you have your shadows organized with swatches on the labels.


----------



## jackeetm (Aug 24, 2010)

Awesome collection.  I love the way you decorated your traincase!


----------



## LC (Aug 25, 2010)

i think you're definitely set 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 nice collection


----------



## munchkin86 (Aug 25, 2010)

wow what a collection!!


----------



## lenchen (Jan 23, 2011)

marlojean83 said:


> Wow - that's an impressive collection! Love the way you labeled your palettes with swatches - I might have to steal that idea! Thanks!



 	agreed!


----------



## soezje (Jun 29, 2011)

certainly comprehensive =)


----------



## naturallyfab (Jun 30, 2011)

you have an amazing collection!


----------



## colormeblue (Jan 25, 2013)

[h=2]Love your pre made MAC lip palette!!![/h]


----------



## iwhypphace (Mar 18, 2014)

I've learned a lot from your post. You are well organized and look professional


----------

